# Transmission fluid change



## y2k1234 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I change auto transmission fluid via my CRV dipstick tube by a hand bump? Any disadvantage and concern about it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need to be droping the pan, and draining the fluid, and changing the filter. Not just changing th fluid.
If it's old there's going to be a lot of sludge laying in the pan that needs to be cleaned out.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I think you should look at the pan. I believe the CRV has a drain plug for the transmission.


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Some vehicles are not meant to have scheduled transmission oil changes. Not sure about yours, but thats why we have Google. You may do more harm than good so look it up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just look in the manual that came in the car.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Honda's used to be pretty quirky with autos, they still may be that way. Older autos did not have a filter, well, not one like a "typical" auto trans filter, it was nothing more than an inline screen in some pipe inside the unit.

Odds are, depending on the age, it's got "lifetime" fluid that's not due for a "change" until say 100K miles. 

If you're old school, or have had nothing but cars that required regular trans fluid/filter changes, read the manual for what Honda calls for.

If the trans is acting up, not working like it normally did, and the fluid is at the proper level - do NOT change the fluid, it will do you no good and could quite possibly exacerbate an internal problem. If it's acting wonky and fluid is LOW, top off and see how it acts. In either case - fluid full and issue, fluid low then topped off and problem persists, there is a problem with the transmission. That problem could be a catastrophic internal one, an electrical one, or if trans is computer controlled, a problem with the brain - either engine management, or trans management if there's a separate one for it.

Edit - if you find the fluid low, there's a problem with a leak somewhere. They are sealed, they don't burn fluid like an engine can burn oil, so you'll need to correct the leak. If it is leaking, pray it's not a converter seal, as that's the proverbial $1000 repair for a $10 part.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Your CRV has a drain plug with a magnet attached to it, just use a 3/8 ratchet and get new crush/sealer washers from your Honda dealer, fill it back up through the dip stick hole with a funnel. Takes right about 3 qts (if its a 2002-2012)


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a civic, and understand most hondas are the same basic setup- no pan to "drop", and thats the problem. Dumb Honda- they have had so many trannys ruined cuz of that dumb design. it does not allow one to replace a dirty filter that otherwise, starves the clutches/internals of critical fluid. My civic dies 2X! once at 75,000, then again at about 110,000. 

Yes, you have to change fluid. In FL, once a year! But, do not use anything other than Honda fluid- very finicky on exact fluid. Closest is mercon III, but dont take a chance. Shoulda bought a manual tranny.......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

civics and accords of early to mid 2000's are most vulnerable. Honda as of now, still will not change their design to add a spin off filter- sooo easy to do. They get 3-4000$ for each busted tranny.


----------



## bassJAM (Dec 12, 2012)

D-rock said:


> Your CRV has a drain plug with a magnet attached to it, just use a 3/8 ratchet and get new crush/sealer washers from your Honda dealer, fill it back up through the dip stick hole with a funnel. Takes right about 3 qts (if its a 2002-2012)


This is what you need to do. But, your transmission has more than 3 quarts of fluid, so you might have to do a drain a re-fill a few times (driving the CRV a few miles or even days between changes) to get most the old fluid out.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

bassJAM said:


> This is what you need to do. But, your transmission has more than 3 quarts of fluid, so you might have to do a drain a re-fill a few times (driving the CRV a few miles or even days between changes) to get most the old fluid out.


 
The three qts was just what a drain and fill takes. There is more fluid then three in the complete tranny/convertor.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

D-rock said:


> The three qts was just what a drain and fill takes. There is more fluid then three in the complete tranny/convertor.


Thats what bass said- you can only drain what comes out with gravity- then drive it for a week, drain again, and refill. Thats it- no other majic way about it.


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an 02 CRV. The procedure from Honda is to just open the drain plug and replace what you drain out. This is not the normal procedure that I used to do with vehicles in the past. The old transmissions from years ago used to need the pan dropped and a new filter bolted in. That was the better way to do it as it got out most of the fluid except for the fluid in the trans. cooler lines. If you really wanted to do a thorough job you had to flush out those lines as well. I would do as the others have suggested and drain out what you can and drive it for a short while and then go back and do it again. It will at least dilute the contaminants that have built up in the fluid.


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

There is no pan. It has a plug that a 3/8 ratchet fits into. It's just a drain and fill. No filter. It should hold about 2 1/2 qts. I would only use Honda ATF. Check it not running and cold


----------



## y2k1234 (Dec 10, 2012)

I did the fluid changes. It is very easy to drain it from the plug. Took half hours to drain. 3 qts Honda fluid plus a new washer. Thank you so much!


----------



## streetneons (Jan 7, 2013)

As another member said, only us HONDA fluid, no matter what an auto parts guy tells you about universal fluid or there honda fluid, if its not from the Honda dealership stay away, you will have nothing but issues with the transmission slipping.


----------

